# Booster seat



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

My Grandaughter is 8yrs old,does she still have to sit on a booster seat when in the car?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> My Grandaughter is 8yrs old,does she still have to sit on a booster seat when in the car?


it's more to do with height & weight than age

this should help


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Children must use a booster until they are taller than 135cm. They can't ride in the front seat until they are 12.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Children must use a booster until they are taller than 135cm. They can't ride in the front seat until they are 12.


I know some adults shorter than that - I've often wondered if they are supposed to use one............


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I know some adults shorter than that - I've often wondered if they are supposed to use one............


Apparently they are supposed to. Here's a link to the law and here's what the pertinent part says: Las personas cuya estatura no alcance los 135 centímetros, deberán utilizar obligatoriamente un dispositivo de retención homologado adaptado a su talla y a su peso. People whose height doesn't reach 135cm must mandatorily use an approved retention device adapted to their height and weight. 

There's no mention of age there. It just says 'people'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Apparently they are supposed to. Here's a link to the law and here's what the pertinent part says: Las personas cuya estatura no alcance los 135 centímetros, deberán utilizar obligatoriamente un dispositivo de retención homologado adaptado a su talla y a su peso. People whose height doesn't reach 135cm must mandatorily use an approved retention device adapted to their height and weight.
> 
> There's no mention of age there. It just says 'people'.


which makes complete sense!

I wonder if they do....


----------

